# Do Humans Need To Be Control, One Famous Human Being Says "Yes"



## SolaGratia (Apr 18, 2009)

Jackie Chan says "Yes" that his people are better off being control. I agreed with Jackie in general for all humans, but to a certain level and in a totally different manner than Communist China. At least Mr. Chan is willing to see and acknowledge human sinfulness.


"I'm not sure if it's good to have freedom or not," Chan said. "I'm really confused now. If you're too free, you're like the way Hong Kong is now. It's very chaotic. Taiwan is also chaotic."

Is American more like Hong Kong?


FOXNews.com - Jackie Chan Says 'Chinese Need to Be Controlled' - Celebrity Gossip | Entertainment News | Arts And Entertainment

*Note: This is not a political post!*


----------



## Ivan (Apr 18, 2009)

SolaGratia said:


> Is American more like Hong Kong?[/B]



Yes, but that doesn't mean China is better.


----------



## SolaGratia (Apr 18, 2009)

Ivan said:


> SolaGratia said:
> 
> 
> > Is American more like Hong Kong?[/B]
> ...



Who's saying China is better for that? Where do you get that from?


----------



## Ivan (Apr 18, 2009)

From your OP.


----------



## SolaGratia (Apr 18, 2009)

Jackie Chan says "Yes" that *his **people are better off being control*. I agreed with Jackie in general for all humans, but to a certain level and in a totally different manner than Communist China. At least Mr. Chan is willing to see and acknowledge human sinfulness.

The OP is not in Chinese!


----------



## Ivan (Apr 18, 2009)

SolaGratia said:


> The OP is not in Chinese!



I went back and looked at it. Yup, you're right, not in Chinese.


----------



## SolaGratia (Apr 18, 2009)

Lets keep it that way!

Go Dodgers!


----------



## Reformed Thomist (Apr 19, 2009)

Yeah, it's easy for him to say that. When Jackie Chan gets tired of being controlled, he just spin-kicks everyone in his path.


----------

